# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile > سوال: ابزارهای برنامه نویسی ویندوز فون 7

## aryasoft2872

با سلام خدمت دوستان برنامه نویس

سوالی داشتم درمورد برنامه نویسی ویندوز فون 7
آیا برنامه نویسی روی این پلتفرم به جز ویژوال استدیو 2010 نیاز به ابزار دیگه ای هم داره یا نه...


(در ضمن اگه میشه چند تا منبع برای آموزش برنامه نویسی برای این پلتفرم معرفی کنید(XNA & Vb.net))

----------


## Bahman7

سلام د وست عزیز
این تاپیک رو مشاهده کنید :  ارتباط گوشی (سیستم عامل Windows Phone ) با Pc

----------


## aryasoft2872

البته این تاپیک بیشتر نهی کرده بودند ولی من می خوام واقعا برنامه نویسی باهاش رو شروع کنن اتفاقا به نظر من کار روی این پلتفرم خیلی بهتره چون سخت افزار قوی ای داره و واقعا می تونه جای کامپیوتر رو بگیره...

----------


## Bahman7

حالا بذار کار و باهاش شروع کنی اونوقت بگو کار روی این پلاتفرم بهتره :لبخند: 
اما من که خودم یه 2ماهیه بکوب روی گوشی البته WM 6.5 کار میکنم معتقدم که هیچ گوشی ای با هیچ سخت افزاری نمیتونه جای Pc رو بگیره...
بهر حال از اینجا میتونید معتبرترین فایل آموزشی رو داونلود کنید
Microsoft Press ebook: Programming Windows Phone 7 

موفق و موید باشید :چشمک:

----------


## aryasoft2872

البته CPU 1GHz و رم 512 مگابایت این گوشی هر برنامه نویسی رو شدیدا وسوسه می کنه...
بابت کتاب هم ممنون اگه کتابی برای ویندوز فون 7 در VB.Net هم بود ممنون میشم بهم بگید

----------


## Bahman7

منم خودم VBکارم. اگه پیدا کردم چشم.

----------


## CYCLOPS

> البته CPU 1GHz و رم 512 مگابایت این گوشی هر برنامه نویسی رو شدیدا وسوسه می کنه...
> بابت کتاب هم ممنون اگه کتابی برای ویندوز فون 7 در VB.Net هم بود ممنون میشم بهم بگید


دوست عزیز cpu 1GHZ و رم 512 الان دیگه بین گوشی ها چیز کمیابی محسوب نمیشه با توجه به اینکه حتی iPhone 5 که تابستان Release میشه قراره cpu 1.5 GHZ داشته باشه
از طرفی شما باید به عنوان یه برنامه نویس موبایل سعی کنی طوری برنامه بنویسی که روی گوشی های ضعیف تر هم اجرا بشه (نباید مبنا رو گوشی های قوی قرار بدی) برنامه ای که فقط روی سخت افزارهای قوی خوب جواب بده و سایر گوشی ها رو به خوبی پشتیبانی نکنه محکوم به شکسته

منم خودم برنامه نویس ویندوز موبایل بودم و بعد از ویندوز موبایل سعی کردم به ویندوز فون سوییچ کنم ولی ویندوز فون رو به عنوان یه برنامه نویس تمایلی بهش پیدا نکردم و ادامه اش ندادم شاید یکی از دلایلش از رده خارج کردن ناگهانی ویندوز موبایل توسط مایکروسافت بود در کل با توجه به سهم کمتری که بازار موبایل های ویندوز فون دارند در حال حاظر برنامه نویسیشون توجیه خاصی نداره

موفق باشید :چشمک:

----------

